# Adding friends



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

Shaun, you know I've had problems with adding Friends, well I'm still having them and at least one other person has said the same thing.

The way I understand it works, is if you recieve a Friend request and approve it, you both get added to each others profiles. What seems to be happening in a few cases is the originator gets added but not the approver. If the approver then sends a Friend request back, that then adds the other person to your Friend list, except that didn't work once for me either until you sorted it.

Is it bust or am I missing something?


----------



## Fran143 (9 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Shaun, you know *I've had problems* *with* adding *Friends*, well I'm still having them and at least one other person has said the same thing.
> 
> The way I understand it works, is if you recieve a Friend request and approve it, you both get added to each others profiles. What seems to be happening in a few cases is the originator gets added but not the approver. If the approver then sends a Friend request back, that then adds the other person to your Friend list, except that didn't work once for me either until you sorted it.
> 
> Is it bust or am I missing something?




Is this an ongoing problem for you Cracks?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2011)

I have the same issue... I think!

When people friend request me and I approve it, they dont appear on my friend list.


I look like a billy no mates  or maybe I am.... hah


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Shaun, you know I've had problems with adding Friends, well I'm still having them and at least one other person has said the same thing.
> 
> The way I understand it works, is if you recieve a Friend request and approve it, you both get added to each others profiles. What seems to be happening in a few cases is the originator gets added but not the approver. If the approver then sends a Friend request back, that then adds the other person to your Friend list, except that didn't work once for me either until you sorted it.
> 
> Is it bust or am I missing something?



....Friends M8 !


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Is this an ongoing problem for you Cracks?






lukesdad said:


> ....Friends M8 !




I'm ignoring you two.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> I'm ignoring you two.



Ive arrived !  Im on Crax Ignore list


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2011)

The friends system on the board isn't a two-way transaction. It's not like other social media, such as Facebook.

If I request to be your friend, and you accept, you get added to my friends list, but it doesn't automatically reciprocate and me to yours.

If I want to be on your friends list you have to make a request to me and I have to accept.

As an example I've made a request to be your friend and if you look, you've now been added to my list; but I'm not on yours.

I suppose it just works differently to how people _expect_ it to, based on how most other social media works. It seems to work in ... well, reverse.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2011)

Also, depending on your settings, you may need to *approve* friends requests.

You can do this in your user settings (*Signed in as ....*) > Manage Friends > Friends Pending Approval (tab) ... then click the approve button for each pending friend.

It's not as easy as you might expect, but I understand they're updating the layout to make this more intuitive in the next version.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## JonnyBlade (14 Jun 2011)

I don't have any so problem solved


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2011)

In addition, you can change your notification settings to inform you about friends requests and pending request. 

Go to your user settings: *Signed in as *_your username_ > *My Settings* > *Notification Options* > (Scroll down to) *Profiles & Friends*

Alter them to suit.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2011)

Except, I'm reasonably certain that's not the way it did work. I can think of at least two people who I've sent a request too or have sent one to me and it's added to both. Only recently have I noticed this is not how it's working now. 

Still, if that's how it works, I am forewarned and no longer confused.

Tah.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (17 Aug 2011)

Oh I've sat for a while trying to fathom this one out! I know I've had a few requests from people the lastest one has me added to their profile of friends where I don't! 

Go to your user settings: *Signed in as *_your username_ > *My Settings* > *Notification Options* > (Scroll down to) *Profiles & friends
*I've done this but it says I don't have any requests.

I've mucked about with my settings so many times I don't know if I've clicked the right thing or not.

why can't it be as simple as...

______ wants to be your friend and you either yes it (tick) or No thank you it(tick)!?


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

rodgy-dodge said:


> Oh I've sat for a while trying to fathom this one out! I know I've had a few requests from people the lastest one has me added to their profile of friends where I don't!



AFAIK it's not like Facebook friends, where the request mutually adds each of you to each other's profile - if someone here makes a friend request, it adds you to their profile. Similarly, you have to request being a friend back to them.

I know ... I know ... that's just plain mad - but give it a go and see if it works?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rodgy-dodge (17 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> AFAIK it's not like Facebook friends, where the request mutually adds each of you to each other's profile - if someone here makes a friend request, it adds you to their profile. Similarly, you have to request being a friend back to them.
> 
> I know ... I know ... that's just plain mad - but give it a go and see if it works?
> 
> ...




cheers Shaun I've done that just waiting to see what happens the person might not be online yet!


----------

